# Your Zodiac



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, may I ask what is your zodiac? 

Just a bit of fun to discuss if you feel like sharing this.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

I couldn't pick because you didn't list *Aquarius*.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

And in the other fairly widely known system, the Chinese, I am born in the Year of the Monkey :lol:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Some of your business.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Aries/Rooster.........


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

breakup said:


> I couldn't pick because you didn't list *Aquarius*.


He has offered the alternative of Aquarium!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Dr Johnson said:


> He has offered the alternative of Aquarium!


Well, yes, but that's more for the pisces.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

This reminds me of a cartoon (I think in Private Eye): Two tramps are sitting on a bench. One asks, "What's your star sign?", the other replies "Faeces."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

This poll is a load of bull. Incidentally...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> This poll is a load of bull. Incidentally...


There speaks a Taurean!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm a Scorpio Rising and scorpio sun in the Western system, and Sagittarius Moon. But in the Vedic system I'd be a Libra sun/ libra rising with a scorpio moon. Vedic libra is basically a Western Scorpio.

The Rising and Moon matter a lot...the Sun is what people generalize by in the western system though. In my case the generalizations are pretty accurate because I have so much scorpio.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taurus. 
I like the poetry of astrology, but I don't believe in it.

*'Traditional traits of a Taurus woman include emotional strength, independence, loyalty, introversion, and a flair for the artistic. Taurus women are also genuine and tend to seek out the same quality in others. They don't become upset easily, but when they do, they have volatile tempers and the capacity for extreme stubbornness.'*









*So watch out!!!*


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> He has offered the alternative of Aquarium!


But I don't have any pet fish.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

breakup said:


> But I don't have any pet fish.


Get some.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to see Taurus in the lead


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm Scorpio so stay out of my way. Actually, I have zero belief in astrology.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pisces. Wikipedia explains:

_Western astrologers assert that Pisceans are perceptive_, YES
_emotional,_ NO
_ and receptive._ TO WHAT?
_Notorious for being highly sensitive,_ YES
_ they are also said to be desperately afraid of ridicule,_ YES
_as the sign is deemed "unfortunate."_ 
_events in Pisceans' lives are prominently repeated, suggesting that they may marry several times_ ZERO SO FAR
_and that misfortunes never come singly._ I'M ALWAYS EXPERIENCING BRAND NEW MISFORTUNES
_they are said to be "dreamy, mystical, and artistic."_ NO, NO AND NO
_Edgar Cayce, an alleged psychic,_ ALLEGED, TEE-HEE
_It is also been said that Pisceans are the quietest among the twelve zodiacal signs, _ YES
_and that they are good workers._ YES...ALTHOUGH I'M POSTING THIS WHILE AT WORK
_In line with their association with feet, _ SAY WHAT, NOW?
_"never quite satisfied when sitting," preferring to be standing or walking_ I'M A LEG BOUNCER, IF THAT COUNTS


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Get some.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'll get some Piranha, but only if you promise to come over so I can feed them.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

July to September are apparently the most common birth months, but I doubt there'll be enough responses for that trend to manifest itself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I'm Scorpio so stay out of my way. Actually, I have zero belief in astrology.


I'm Libra, so my scales will hopefully crush your sting, bitch. *
That was a joke, please don't MOD me !!!* 
I also have zero belief in star signs. I understand Hitler did. Oops.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm a Rat, too soon to be Ophiuchus.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Taurus and so is my 2nd daughter. Yes, we rule the house..........


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I am Cancer.

I was thinking about my tropical fish aquarium and typing incorrectly.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Would actually like to see a god deal of dozens of answers here, to see if the tendencies hold 
- so just keeping the thread going .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm surprised there aren't more Cancers here. 

Anyway, I don't believe in astrology, but I'm a textbook Cancer.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I am Cancer.
> 
> I was thinking about my tropical fish aquarium and typing incorrectly.


I only have a fish tank


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Aries.

According to the first hit on Google, I am:



> Enterprising, Incisive, Spontaneous, Daring, Active, Courageous and Energetic, the Aries are the proverbial infants, guileless and optimistic to the fault. However, they also are impatient, impetuous, vain, proud and egoistic.


This could not be more wrong.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I only have a fish tank


What type? I like fish tank.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Gemini. Although I think astrology is full of it...


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Leo, and I supposedly don't fit the traditional description of Leos at all. My flute teacher was surprised and told me she thought I was a Pisces.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Pisces through and through. :wave:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Taurus.

Though I also have zero belief in astrology, I wonder how many kids searching to discover their personal identity, take on or emphasize some of the attributes they're told they are, which in a very roundabout way might make for just a little bit of correlation - but still nothing to do with planets or predictions.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

SimonNZ said:


> Taurus.
> 
> Though I also have zero belief in astrology, I wonder how many kids searching to discover their personal identity, take on or emphasize some of the attributes they're told they are, which in a very roundabout way might make for just a little bit of correlation - but still nothing to do with planets or predictions.


I believe that is what is referred to as a "self fulfilling prophecy".


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It all just for a bit of fun.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

breakup said:


> I'll get some Piranha, but only if you promise to come over so I can feed them.


I'm happy to help you into the tank.

:lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I enjoy reading horoscopes, even though I don't believe in it, and promptly forget the prediction. 

Last year for several months I put our newspaper's weekly horoscope to the test by reading it on Saturday, then putting it aside - I always forgot what was predicted. The next Saturday, I'd read out the old before reading the new, to see how the week had shaped up: the prediction almost always turned out to have been utter balderdash, for Tag as well as for me, though sometimes it was only partial balderdash.

But I still enjoy reading horoscopes, even though I don't believe in it, and promptly forget the prediction.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am one of six children, three boys and three girls. 

My character is quite like the Taurean's is supposed to be. And my sisters also fit Aries & Gemini quite well. But the boys - Scorpio, Aquarius and Sagittarius - are nothing like their supposed characters. And the same goes for Tag - he doesn't fit his astrological character.

:devil: Maybe it's just that women have more complex, deeper personas, so that when we read what our astrological characters are, we can agree with those traits, even though they aren't exhaustive?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I think we should make up spoof star signs. We already have Aquarium. I suggest Librium, Cranky, Capricious...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

... Tortuous, Airy, Germladen...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> :devil: Maybe it's just that women have more complex, deeper personas, so that when we read what our astrological characters are, we can agree with those traits, even though they aren't exhaustive?


Er, yeah, it's something like that! Women are also prone to a more nuanced understanding of psychics as well.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

My sign is Loquacius with an aspect in Satirides. Or possibly Dolorus in Asinum.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> I am one of six children, three boys and three girls.


I am three of five children, four boys and three girls.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> I am three of five children, four boys and three girls.


That figures...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> My sign is Loquacius with an aspect in Satirides. Or possibly Dolorus in Asinum.


excellent...

I must admit that mine is narcissumque, with effects from suavem irin Heliconios

although my ascendant must be acantho florem hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

Me, I wish I was Atreides, but I think I'm an aquarium.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I am one of six children, three boys and three girls.
> 
> My character is quite like the Taurean's is supposed to be. And my sisters also fit Aries & Gemini quite well. But the boys - Scorpio, Aquarius and Sagittarius - are nothing like their supposed characters. And the same goes for Tag - he doesn't fit his astrological character.
> 
> :devil: Maybe it's just that women have more complex, deeper personas, so that when we read what our astrological characters are, we can agree with those traits, even though they aren't exhaustive?


I know lots of people who don't fit but it's more important to look at the Rising and the Moon.....and the Vedic system is generally more accurate for the Moon especially. People who are a lot like their sun signs probably having the Rising or Moon close to their sun (I have Sun conjunct Rising and am a Scorpio's scorpio)


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Taurus ... stubborn, analytical, humorous, devoted, loves classical music.

Married a _Leo_ which makes for an interesting but very wonderful relationship. My son is an _Aries._


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Me, I wish I was Atreides, *but I think I'm an aquarium*.


 You're full of fish? Is it Friday already?


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I am three of five children, four boys and three girls.


There are 3 kinds of people in the world. 
Those who are good at math, 
and those who are not.


----------

